# Raised beds - cedar wood alternative?



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi All,

2x6x8 cedar boards are about $10.50. 

I'm figuring that making an 8 foot long by 1 foot high by 3 - 4 foot wide raised bed is going to cost about $50 or better. I need 4 - 6 of those.

I don't want to use treated wood and any natural wood other than cedar would likely only last 3 -5 years.

Anyone have any good ideas on something less expensive than cedar that will last?


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Use the individual cedar pickets that you can buy for fences. A 5.5" x 6-foot fence board is $1.87 at Lowe's.

Chop off the fancy end. Or contact a fence company and see if they have any used fence panels that you can have for free  There may be some bad boards, but you can pick through and see what you need.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

Locust
Larch/Tamarack

Another option is to use something inexpensive, like pine. Not eastern hemlock though, as that rots quicker than pine. Plan on replacing the boards every 5 years. In the long run, probably cost you more, but less expensive upfront.


----------



## calabash (Dec 14, 2009)

you could treat some spruce/pine/fir with linseed oil and with some annual maintenance, should get more than 5 years from it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I used old cedar fence pickets from a fence that my ex was tearing down and was going to throw away!!! Maybe check Craig's list for some old board fencing???


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

This Spring, I went to a lumber yard, explained what I wanted and they set me up with some tongue and grove top choice cedar boards (less knots). I built 6 beds that are 4'X4' and 12 inches high. All told, with the cedar 2'X4's for the corners it cost me $210. Much less expensive than Lowes or Home Depot and better quality wood. 

Now if it would only stop raining.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

We used pine and cedar. The pine has held together better since it's 2" think. The cedar has cracked. I think it was about half the cost too.


----------

